# Canon EF 28-135mm vs 18-200mm



## mrm83 (May 22, 2009)

anyone have them both and which do you recommend more??

Im debating which one to get..
I kinda wanna go with the 18-200 cuz it has more zoom.. but it lacks usm that 28-135 offers and the quality might suffer at the 200 end..

im using xs.


----------

